# How to do grub rescue without /usr/share/grub/i386-pc dir

## SeanOchoa

ok, I found how to mount it.  I do, however, have an issue with grub.  How do I do a grub rescue if the shared i386 subdir for grub was deleted?

----------

## klieber

(split this thread out from parent to reflect topic change)

----------

